
The state of software security in 2019 - fanf2
https://noncombatant.org/2019/01/06/state-of-security-2019/
======
jabl
This is a very good post that deserves more attention.

Some takeaways:

\- In particular, nobody should start a new project in C++.

\- Proof-of-work continues not to work , as foretold by prophecy .

